# Golden Retriever to Loving Home, Burlington Ontario



## sareza (Apr 9, 2009)

Saw this ad today...emailed and asked if they have considered a GR Rescue so he doesn't fall into the wrong hands. Mind you, they have not advertised as "Free", but rather "Please Contact".

http://hamilton.kijiji.ca/c-pets-do...Retriever-to-a-loving-home-W0QQAdIdZ134395621


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Hmmm...wish I had more room, I would definitely take him! I happen to live in Burlington too...When I saw your thread name, I half expected to see an ad from my dad's GF who also lives in Burlington - her golden boy Louie is SO overweight and never gets walked, it's really sad... I was hopeful...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I hope he finds a good home soon! Our hands are still tied up with Molson otherwise I would consider it. Burlington is only 20 mins from us.


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

Here's the reply I received to this guy in Burlington...

RE: Reply to your "Golden Retriever to a loving home" Ad on Kijiji‏

Thank you, we have an 11 year old cat Emma, Emma has been unable to adapt in the slightest to Riley
My husband and I love Riley but just can’t sacrifice the well being of our precious Emma
Jennifer


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> Hmmm...wish I had more room, I would definitely take him! I happen to live in Burlington too...When I saw your thread name, I half expected to see an ad from my dad's GF who also lives in Burlington - her golden boy Louie is SO overweight and never gets walked, it's really sad... I was hopeful...


Melissa, any possiblity you could foster him? Maybe if you contacted the nearest rescue and offered to foster him they could take him into rescue.


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Melissa, any possiblity you could foster him? Maybe if you contacted the nearest rescue and offered to foster him they could take him into rescue.


they did make a note that the dog would prefer homes with no other cats or dogs....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

YES MAYBE if you could foster him a rescue would take him.

Riley is a beauty!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't think that would be possible unfortunately... We're currently living in a basement apartment - saving for a house. Space is already pretty tight. I'm not sure if DH would go for it. You know what though, I might just talk to my dad about this guy. (He lives upstairs...) We always talk about how he should get a dog of his own... and lately he's been seeming more into that idea, especially when he comes to the realization that we WILL be moving out one day, and NO we will not leave one of the dogs for him!


----------



## Katie "Bird" (May 19, 2009)

So what happened? Any updates?


----------



## sareza (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like the ad has been removed. Hopefully a good home has been found for Riley!:crossfing


----------

